

Why Harvard is ruining our youth. - DLay
http://www.worldcrunch.com/knowledge-worth-more-when-college-more-expensive-why-harvard-ruining-our-kids/5544

======
mathattack
I'd be interested in seeing Harvard debt stats. The rich don't need to borrow
for it. The poor get generous student aid. It's only the middle class that
gets squeezed.

It's worse at 2nd tier schools, but I don't think Harvard is the enemy on this
point.

The "student as a customer" model perhaps contributes to the dumbing down of
students, but my perception is that Harvard students still work hard. Again
this isn't true at 2nd tier schools.

It seems like he is taking a shot at Boston University, and calling it
Harvard.

